# The Deep 130 litre



## bogwood (4 Apr 2010)

Hello

After being a member on here for quite some time i have finally decided to bite the bullet and start a high tech planted tank complete with a journal. I have been a keen fishkeeper for many years and have kept Koi, Discus, Cichlids, catfish plus much more, so i am keen to start my first planted tank. I have been following the journals on here and influenced by the tanks at The Green Machine, (cheers Graeme & Jim )I regularly visit with my one of my sons fellow ukaps member Andyh. My other son is just about to venture into the planted tank game from the world of marines if he can take the challenge!

I have been growing some plants in a couple of my tanks ready for the scape, and spent time planning what kind of scape i wanted to create. The tank is is 2ft wide and 2ft tall so this created a challenge in its own right. I decided that an "Island" style scape was what i was after and after sourcing all the right bits and spending far to much money i gathered all the bits required. I know how much you guys like the specification side of things so here goes:


*Equipment*
AquaOne 620T tank and cupboard/stand;Tank size 62cmTall x 62cm Wide x 39cm deep, tank capacity approx. 130litres 
Eheim 2075 (prof 3) 1250lph with upgraded installation kit (pics to follow as this is excellent) with mature media.
Lights currently 2 x 24w T5 (Hagen Glo) looking to upgrade due to tank depth.
CO2 - Pressurised system with 3kg bottle and glass/ceramic diffuser. (may upgrade to inline)
Hydor Korailla
Drop Checker
Fluval 100w Heater
Frosted tank backing (saw at Oliver Knott Day@TGM)

*Hardscape*
ADA Amazonia powder and soil mix
ADA Powersand special
Stone - Fossialized wood from TGM
Variety of wood, including a great piece of Manzi from James at Plantedtank.

*Plants*
Crypt Crispatula var Balansae (should look excellent in a tank this tall)
Crypt Wendtii
Staurogyne sp
Microsorum pteropus Narrow(Narrow Java Fern)
Hydrocotyle Verticilliata
Blyxa Japonica
Christmas Moss
Fissidens Fontanus

*Livestock*
Watch this space

*Fert regime*
ADA Brighty K Daily for the first 10 days.
CO2 high level at the moment as there is no livestock
Will then start on ADA Step One in 10 days


So all this was the plan and I started scaping with the help of my son (andyH) on Wed (31st March). So here are a few pictures:

The beginning





Filling with ADA substrate (may need longer arms!)




Playing with the stone, plant and wood placement.




Nearly ready for filling, kept misting the plants to keep them in good condition




10 mins after filling the tank, nice and clear!




Close ups













I will try to keep the journal up to date with things as they progress, i welcome comments but be kind as its my first ever journal! 

Thanks 

Alan


----------



## andyh (4 Apr 2010)

Congratulations your first journal! It's good to see all the details of your kit, Make sure you keep us uptodate!


----------



## tomsteer (5 Apr 2010)

Great journal and a great looking tank! Keep us updated.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## B7fec (5 Apr 2010)

Good Start Alan, I have one of these tanks and have been struggling for some inspiration on what to do with it :? 

However with your great looking scape and the way you've used the height of the tank to your advantage with the tall wood layout is brill!  and just what I need for a spark of inspiration, thanks! (I have been racking my brains what to do with the extra height!)
Keep it up and keep those pics coming, can't wait to see the scape maturing, mind having a son like andyh I'm guessing the plants will be growing in time!!  

Cheers Ben


----------



## Mawgan (5 Apr 2010)

Wow! Alan, you certainly don't hang about, do you?  I'd probably still be umming and ahhing about whether the tank was too far from the plug socket!   

I really like the planting and the way you've turned the height into an opportunity for more imaginative greenery.

Looking forward to watching this progress.


----------



## TBRO (5 Apr 2010)

Hi Alan, good choice of plants and hardscape, tall tanks are difficult to scape and maintain but it really shows off the crypt balensae. Looking forward to seeing it grow in, Tom


----------



## hydrophyte (5 Apr 2010)

That's looking great. I agree a setup like this is nice for showcasing a large erect plant like that _C. balansae_. You could also put an _Echinodorus_ sword in there to nice effect.


----------



## Themuleous (5 Apr 2010)

Really nice, especially like how you've used the height of the tank, not an easy thing to do.

Sam


----------



## Colinlp (5 Apr 2010)

I like that a lot, really nice job.
I did think when I scrolled down and saw the first couple of photos I thought "That guy needs some more substrate than that!!"


----------



## bogwood (5 Apr 2010)

*Re:*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Congratulations your first journal! It's good to see all the details of your kit, Make sure you keep us uptodate!


Thanks Andy, I will keep you posted.





			
				tomsteer said:
			
		

> Great journal and a great looking tank! Keep us updated
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


Cheers Tom.





			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Good Start Alan, I have one of these tanks and have been struggling for some inspiration on what to do with it :?
> 
> However with your great looking scape and the way you've used the height of the tank to your advantage with the tall wood layout is brill!  and just what I need for a spark of inspiration, thanks! (I have been racking my brains what to do with the extra height!)
> Keep it up and keep those pics coming, can't wait to see the scape maturing, mind having a son like andyh I'm guessing the plants will be growing in time!!
> ...


Thanks Ben. I was initally going for the 620, however saw a 620T set up in One of the LFS, and took the plunge.
A little worried at first but once the tall piece of wood went in, it was very encouraging.





			
				Mawgan said:
			
		

> Wow! Alan, you certainly don't hang about, do you?  I'd probably still be umming and ahhing about whether the tank was too far from the plug socket!
> 
> I really like the planting and the way you've turned the height into an opportunity for more imaginative greenery.
> 
> Looking forward to watching this progress.


If im honest , i would probably have hesitated a bit longer, however with my two sons nagging me along, i took the plunge.





			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Hi Alan, good choice of plants and hardscape, tall tanks are difficult to scape and maintain but it really shows off the crypt balensae. Looking forward to seeing it grow in, Tom


Thanks Tom, I have seen the Crypt a couple of times and was keen to give it a go. Just hoping the crypt melt does not happen, so far so good.





			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's looking great. I agree a setup like this is nice for showcasing a large erect plant like that _C. balansae_. You could also put an _Echinodorus_ sword in there to nice effect.


Thanks. Good suggestion, see how this develops, and may well consider a sword, as you rightly point out, i certainly have the height.





			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Really nice, especially like how you've used the height of the tank, not an easy thing to do.
> 
> Sam


Cheers sam, for those encouraging comments. 


			
				Colinlp said:
			
		

> I like that a lot, really nice job.
> I did think when I scrolled down and saw the first couple of photos I thought "That guy needs some more substrate than that!!"


If the truth be known, had i more funds at the time i would have got a extra bag, maybe on my next visit to TGM.


----------



## zig (5 Apr 2010)

Hi Alan, thats a difficult tank to aquascape, a challange indeed but looking good so far. Sounds like you are surrounded by good experienced advice as well  it all helps!! best of luck with it. oh yes definitely check out the inline diffuser these ones are fab really the best I have used http://cgi.ebay.ie/UP-CO2-Atomizer-...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item3a50c8ab4a


----------



## bogwood (6 Apr 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> Hi Alan, thats a difficult tank to aquascape, a challange indeed but looking good so far. Sounds like you are surrounded by good experienced advice as well  it all helps!! best of luck with it. oh yes definitely check out the inline diffuser these ones are fab really the best I have used http://cgi.ebay.ie/UP-CO2-Atomizer-...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item3a50c8ab4a


Thanks for the encouragement Peter.
This in line diffuser seems very popular, just had a look at the site, and guess what. Im Â£ 19 poorer.
Cheers.


----------



## andyh (6 Apr 2010)

You wont regret it, as you know i have them fitted on both my tanks and the results speak for themselves


----------



## MarineHart (6 Apr 2010)

Looking good with plenty of potential. I hope you manage to keep the journal running! 

My plants are ordered so roll on the weekend


----------



## bogwood (6 Apr 2010)

MarineHart said:
			
		

> Looking good with plenty of potential. I hope you manage to keep the journal running!
> 
> My plants are ordered so roll on the weekend


.  Hope your going to record your first venture into the planted tank world, with your 5ft tank, Some challange.
Good luck with the planting when your plants arrive.


----------



## bogwood (6 Apr 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> You wont regret it, as you know i have them fitted on both my tanks and the results speak for themselves


 Yes finally done it, several people are using them and seem well pleased. Also a nice bonus of no Diffuser in the tank.


----------



## bogwood (8 Apr 2010)

Oops!! The first signs of some Crypt melt on a couple of the Crypt Crispatula var Balansae leaves.  
Im proposing to cut back the effected leaves close to the substrat.

Generally the plants are showing signs of growth. I will post some pictures at the weekend.


----------



## FishBeast (8 Apr 2010)

yours is a cute little scape. I like it.


----------



## bogwood (8 Apr 2010)

FishBeast said:
			
		

> yours is a cute little scape. I like it.


Thanks for those kind words.   
I notice my tank is made by Aqua one,If my memory serves me right, is that not a company from your neck of the woods.
Im well pleased with it, nicely made product.


----------



## FishBeast (9 Apr 2010)

bogwood said:
			
		

> FishBeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.. I have alot of aqua one stuff although I was unhappy with my canister filter as the manual didnt explain to me that I needed to (or how to) release the pressure from it in order to take the lid off it... which ended up in me breaking one of the plastic clips for it the first time I did a filter clean... annoying...


----------



## MarineHart (9 Apr 2010)

So are you going to put some more pics up now the tank has had time to settle? All my plants have arrived this morning so my scape is getting closer!


----------



## bogwood (1 May 2010)

Well whats happened since the initial set up 4 weeks ago;
EQUIPTMENT.
My in line diffuser has arrived, and has been fitted, a straightfoward job fitting. However re starting the eheim syphon,,,,,dont ask.
I also took the opportunity to fit a T piece on the new Installation pipe outlet, so i can now send the CO2 in two directions.












PLANTS.
The good news not over run with Algae. There is good growth on the plants,the Blxya has amazed me how well it coped with the move, and is growing the best, A lovely lush green.
The only down side a little BBA on the older crypt leaves. Hopefully the in line diffuser will help.
In addition ive started dosing Easy carbo( half dose to begin with)
Ive been playing around with the filter outlets and Hydor trying to get the best circulation. Its not as easy as i thought it would be. Also fitted a second drop checker, on the other side lower down.
Here are a couple of pictures showing plant growth;













Thats all for now, thanks for looking.
Alan


----------



## ceg4048 (1 May 2010)

Hi,
    I love the interplay of the Blyxa against the rocks. Also it was very clever to select the narrow leaf type plants.
It's extremely difficult to get flow/distribution to the far lower reaches of such a tall tank, so you've done well to get Blyxa to respond as happily as it has done.  

Cheers,


----------



## NeilW (1 May 2010)

Really clean and vibrant.  Original scaping too.  I can see its based on an island composition but to me where all the hardscape and plants are condensed it looks like a 'showcase' of aquatic plants; almost like an aquatic equivalent of a very impressive flower arrangement (hoping that doesn't sound like a bad thing - I like it a lot!).  Must be lovely to look at for real?  

Have you tried pruning out the old crypt leaves with the algae on?


----------



## bogwood (2 May 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I love the interplay of the Blyxa against the rocks. Also it was very clever to select the narrow leaf type plants.
> It's extremely difficult to get flow/distribution to the far lower reaches of such a tall tank, so you've done well to get Blyxa to respond as happily as it has done.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you for those kind words. Yes the Blxya/rocks set up is very pleasing on the eye.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Really clean and vibrant.  Original scaping too.  I can see its based on an island composition but to me where all the hardscape and plants are condensed it looks like a 'showcase' of aquatic plants; almost like an aquatic equivalent of a very impressive flower arrangement (hoping that doesn't sound like a bad thing - I like it a lot!).  Must be lovely to look at for real?
> 
> Have you tried pruning out the old crypt leaves with the algae on?


Cheers Neil, Im just sat enjoying it with a nice cappuccino,[ hiding from the wife.]
Thanks for the suggestion about the crypts, i will start removing the older ones, hopefully it will also stimulate new growth.
Alan.


----------



## andyh (2 May 2010)

Looking great  
Its defo had a growth spurt since i last saw it, Once the cyrpts at the back fill in a little more it will look excellent!

What livestock do you have in there?


----------



## bogwood (2 May 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Looking great
> Its defo had a growth spurt since i last saw it, Once the cyrpts at the back fill in a little more it will look excellent!
> 
> What livestock do you have in there?



Cheers Andy. Here goes.
10 Emperor Tetra {8m 2f]
14  Cardinal Tetra
5 C. Sterbai [3m 2f]
30 Cherry shrimp
4 Crystal red shrimp
6 Armano
3 Chocolate Gourami
1 Otto
There is also 6 more otto, and numeroues CRS and cherry shrimps still to be transferred from my small tank.
My god , it sounds a lot when you sit down and list them.


----------



## bogwood (11 May 2010)

Well my T5s have gone.
I have seen a couple of tanks with Halides, and the shimmering effect was truly amazing.
I opted for the Arcadia classica 150, that came with their 5200k bulb.

INSTALLATION.
As you can imagine the joists were not in the right place. However eventually after poking numerous holes in the ceiling
i located them, and fixed a short baton. The rest was straightfoward.
















Ive positioned the light 18ins above the tank, and reduced the time its on.
Its been up and running for a couple of weeks, and dare i say it so far, no increase in algae.


----------



## bigmatt (11 May 2010)

Yum!  That looks amazing with the halides!  Such a tall tank is crying out for a few angels...but i am a bit of an angel nut!
Cheers!
Matt


----------



## bogwood (11 May 2010)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> Yum!  That looks amazing with the halides!  Such a tall tank is crying out for a few angels...but i am a bit of an angel nut!
> Cheers!
> Matt


Cheers Matt,   we speak again.
 You could say your purchase of my small set up has helped towards the Halide.  
Talking about Angels, ive visited TGM wrexham several times recently, and their set up with a large shoal of genuine  orinoco Altum angels is stunning.


----------



## andyh (11 May 2010)

That looks great!! Bet it looks even better in the flesh!  I will find an excuse to get up your way soon. 

You aren't helping in my debate as to whether i should get a halide for my new tank!


----------



## Mark Evans (12 May 2010)

looking sweet as a nut. i'd be tempted though, to raise the light a little more.


----------



## bogwood (12 May 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> looking sweet as a nut. i'd be tempted though, to raise the light a little more.



Good point, since taking the picture the unit has been raised to 18ins.[im not sure really what to go for]
I read a few articles on the height people had them.
Incidentally, what would you suggest as a good starting height


----------



## MarineHart (12 May 2010)

I think a small shoal of Altums would look stunning in there!


----------



## Garuf (12 May 2010)

It would but the tanks far too small for altums. Even P scalare would find it a bit cramped I reckon.


----------



## bogwood (12 May 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It would but the tanks far too small for altums. Even P scalare would find it a bit cramped I reckon.


Marinehart is a relative,   who has just set up a 5ft planted tank, and was going for Altums, but backed down. Despite my encouragements. So he is giving me a bit of flack, with my new set up.


----------



## Mark Evans (12 May 2010)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Incidentally, what would you suggest as a good starting height



if your not suffering any issues regards to algae, you'll be fine where it is. i've had mine 2 foot above the water line and the plants still grew real well. MH penetrates the water better.


----------



## andyh (29 May 2010)

Well i visited and the tank looks great ! Certainly helped with my decision regarding lighting.

made a quick HD video:
http://vimeo.com/12122999


----------



## bogwood (29 May 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Well i visited and the tank looks great ! Certainly helped with my decision regarding lighting.
> 
> made a quick HD video:
> http://vimeo.com/12122999



Thanks Andy. nice to see it in a video.
I very much like the way the blxya has grown, interesting to see how active the Choc gouramis are, who said they are timid.


----------



## bogwood (6 Jun 2010)

Well the dreaded BBA has reared its head.  
Not serious yet, but noticable when you know its there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Its in two areas, both with poor circulation.
Also on some of the older crypt leaves, the new growth is totally clear.

Initially im removing it , and cutting out the affected leaves.
Also purchased  4 SAE, and one in particular is picking at it. The other 3 have a identity problem, and spend their days shoaling with the Emperor tetras.

To inprove circulation/distribution, upgraded from a nano[which was only temp] to a 2800 hydor.
Also raised the metal halide to 24 ins.
Im dosing Easy carbo slightly more, gone from 2ml to 3ml. in 130ltr of water. Is it safe to up it.?????
Adding 6ml of ADA Brighty, and step 2 daily.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jun 2010)

wow i would of scalped myself scratching my head on how to do a tall tank like this, you pulled it off nicely tho,   and im sure urll overcome the bba 

good luck


----------



## bogwood (12 Jun 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> wow i would of scalped myself scratching my head on how to do a tall tank like this, you pulled it off nicely tho,   and im sure urll overcome the bba
> 
> good luck



Thanks ryan, glad you like it.

Well its been a good week   the dreaded BBA appears to have stabilised, and best of all the 4 SAE i bought are helping me remove the existing growth. 
The two pictures show them actually pulling the algae out of the Xmas moss and eating it,,,,,great to watch.
Obviously the hardest thing is to keep the balance right, i think on reflection the fert dosing, and the CO2 were a little low.
On the other hand the Hydor 2800 is performing well. Certainly a lot quieter than my earlier model.


----------



## andyh (13 Jun 2010)

so have you increased you Fert dosing now?

The SAE look like they are doing a good job!


----------



## bogwood (12 Jul 2010)

Hygrophila Pinnatifida........


Thought i would try something different, so three weeks ago i bought a tropica Hygrophila pinnati 
Very impressed with it, on planting i cut off about 3 ins and planted them along with the rooted plants.
All have taken and have plenty of new growth, the lateral branches now have new shoots growing vertically, and it appears the aerial roots are fastening to the rocks.
I very much like the open aspect foilage, showing several different shades.


----------



## bogwood (19 Jul 2010)

At last the BBA seems to be under control. :!: .........dare i say, or have i spoken too soon.

Ive not really changed the  amount of CO2 going into the tank. However as suggested by forum members, added a  more powerful hydor, and played about with my eheim 2075 outlet. And not forgetting increaseing my ada fert dosing very slightly.
The only thing ive not done was to increase my easycarbo, i have just stayed with the recommended dose.


----------



## andyh (19 Jul 2010)

Hurrah!!! Hurraaah!!!  

Good news its a tough battle, well done!

What about some more recent pics as i know you have been playing around with the way it looks!

Andyh


----------



## eternal optimist (20 Jul 2010)

would love to see how you're progressing with this as I have the same tank.


----------



## bogwood (20 Jul 2010)

eternal optimist said:
			
		

> would love to see how you're progressing with this as I have the same tank.



Hi.
From what ive seen on the forum, i think there could be a couple more with the 620T.
If youve read my journal, you can see that basically, i have the glass tank[no hood/filter] and cabinet.
Simply because i enjoy the open top planted tank. Not to mention it saved me a few Â£Â£Â£Â£.

I will certainly take some pictures and post them for you.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## eternal optimist (20 Jul 2010)

awesome, thanks i'd like to see your scape developing - as someone else mentioned the dimensions of this tank make things a little trickier so respect to you for pulling off such a nice look. 

ive kept the trickle filter on with a sawn off intake pipe and removed the top silver band and all silicone as im a big fan of the rimless style tanks. looks cool i think. took a while with disposable razor blades but got there in the end. 

ive just converted a faulty aqua one luminaire into a 2 x 18w t5 compact setup taken from the original 620t lid, and planning where to start with all this ei dosing and nutrients to give my plants everything they need. 

do you dose supplements, or use co2?


----------



## bogwood (21 Jul 2010)

eternal optimist said:
			
		

> awesome, thanks i'd like to see your scape developing - as someone else mentioned the dimensions of this tank make things a little trickier so respect to you for pulling off such a nice look.
> 
> ive kept the trickle filter on with a sawn off intake pipe and removed the top silver band and all silicone as im a big fan of the rimless style tanks. looks cool i think. took a while with disposable razor blades but got there in the end.
> 
> ...



Your a brave man removing the top, but i do agree it gives a nice clean look.
A diy luminaire........... nice one

I have had CO2 from the off, initially a diffuser in the tank, but quickly moved onto the Up In line on my filter return, a brill piece of kit, particularly in a deep tank. If you look at my earlier pictures on this posting,  you can see were its fitted.
Here is a picture of my hydrocotyle verticilliata that uprooted and wrapped its self around the wood.





The latest tank picture.





My Chocolate gouramis................one of my favourites.






I have a couple of new plants on order from TGM, for the background, hopefully be here soon.
Cheers


----------



## eternal optimist (23 Jul 2010)

cool gouramis bud


----------



## frothhelmet (1 Dec 2010)

Yeah, I like how the Chocs hide under overhangs. Must look great in the setup you got Alan. Any updates?


----------



## bogwood (1 Dec 2010)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like how the Chocs hide under overhangs. Must look great in the setup you got Alan. Any updates?



Yes they look their best in that situation.  
All is not well,   presently fighting BBA, and have been for several weeks,
Will post some pics when, hopefully i get it under control.


----------



## Garuf (1 Dec 2010)

Bogwood, do you have hardwater do you know? Sometimes it can be an issue when the water gets very hard. This isn't a fact, just an observation.

Otherwise, it's the usual increase maintenance and co2, add excel, increase water changes spiel.


----------



## chump54 (1 Dec 2010)

I like the hydrocotyle verticilliata growing above the surface, adds another level to the scape 

Chris


----------



## bogwood (1 Dec 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Bogwood, do you have hardwater do you know? Sometimes it can be an issue when the water gets very hard. This isn't a fact, just an observation.
> 
> Otherwise, it's the usual increase maintenance and co2, add excel, increase water changes spiel.



Thanks for the input Garuf, a fair point. My water is not on the hard side, but seems ok.

By  the way hows the snow in Leeds, i was  there at the weekend, and the side roads were getting dodgy.?????

This is my original post asking for ideas. viewtopic.php?f=19&t=13604

Basically, CO2 levels around the tank are pretty stable, when the light,( now only 1 T5 ) comes on the drop checker, (which i try in different positions) is gn/yellow, and stays green throuhout the period.

Ive settled for a turnover of around 15 times, and im happy the in line diffuser is working fine.

Ferts. Tropica plus daily. double recommended dose of easy carbo. 50% water change each week. Eheim always well maintained, and floss replaced monthly.
Ive been adding fosfo, for the last 2 weeks,

BBA removed daily, returns  etc,etc.

On the positive side my fish are great, 12 fat ottos, Shrimps breeding like rabbits, the rest are tip top.
I will not be defeated yet.

What is all the more frustrating, i have a 35ltr with CO2, ferts T5. and the plants are amazing, no sign of BBA, or any algae for that matter. The tank is packed with CPD and Cherry shrimps. And only has a hang on filter,and low flow.

In  addition im getting some stick from my 2 sons, both keen fishkeppers. (Andyh being one)



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> I like the hydrocotyle verticilliata growing above the surface, adds another level to the scape
> 
> Chris



Cheers Chris. one of my favourites. Whats interesting, all non fishkeepers who see my tanks, always pick it out as a favourite.


----------



## Garuf (1 Dec 2010)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that sounds fine to me, try using a syringe to spot dose the excel, worked for me. 

I don't really drive so I don't know about the outskirts but where I live in Woodhouse it's real deep, 18inches or so in places. I had been riding my bike in it and getting about in it fine till today it' was just too deep rather than too slippery.


----------



## andyh (15 Dec 2010)

Good to see you tank at the weekend, and great to see your winning the battle against the evil force that is BBA!

Keep it up, the tank is starting to look really good!

A


----------



## bogwood (21 Dec 2010)

*Re: The Deep 130 litre UPDATE 21/12/2010*

Well i finally seem to be winning the WAR against BBA.

Here is my present regime.

-CO2 distribution and circulation ---- i finally seem to have it right..
-Sticking with only one T5.
-Dosing has been TROPICA plus, and  Easy carbo, on a daily basis.

In addition for the six weeks  i have been adding 15ml every  third day  of FOSFO. ( on the suggestion of andyh)
Still continuing to spot dose any i see.

As well as reducing the BBA, plant growth is a lot more healthy, and vigorous.

Next year will come the switch to EI dosing.


----------



## andyh (22 Dec 2010)

All sounds good! But get some pics up! Lets see this plant growth !


----------



## bogwood (22 Dec 2010)

As promised a couple of pictures, a little different than the original set up.


----------



## Garuf (22 Dec 2010)

It looks real good, glad the bba's on the recline. I want your moss, look how good that fissidens is!


----------



## bogwood (22 Dec 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> It looks real good, glad the bba's on the recline. I want your moss, look how good that fissidens is!



Thanks for your kind words Garuth.  
I do like my moss, and always have been a fan of it for years. Your spoilt for choice now, with so many types.
Well spotted with the Fissidens, quiet a few just assume its moss.


----------



## bogwood (29 May 2011)

Following my visit to TGM yesterday i was unable to resist making  some plant purchases.
 Im now motivated to have a slight reorganisation, and spring clean up. 

The plants obtained were.
Cyperus helferi. Crinum calamistratum. and Bolbitis heudelotii.
None of which i have grown before.

I shall post some pictures later showing before and after.


----------



## nayr88 (29 May 2011)

Hello mate,

Looking forward to the pics this tank already looked brilliant will be good to see the growth from december to now!


----------



## twg (30 May 2011)

Cracking moss!


----------



## andyh (31 May 2011)

come on bogwood where are your pics?


----------

